
Google shows private photos on VU TV of any connected account - BIackSwan
https://twitter.com/wothadei/status/1102090934739595264
======
ryuuseijin
Later, in response to a question whether he has actually seen any photos of
other people he says:

    
    
        No, just their accounts are listed. I am not able to see any photos - not even my own.

~~~
jaclaz
That is NOT what is stated, which is:

>Although I am being shown a bunch of accounts to choose from, I am unable _to
get photos from Google Photos_ to show on my tv. Not even my own.

The tweet (like almost _any_ similar tweet in my limited understanding) is not
clear and void of actual "proper" descriptions of the issue, but it seems like
the issue is with "random" images appearing in the "ambient mode screensaver"
(whatever it is):

>Private @googlephotos of strangers are being shown to me in the ambient mode
screensaver.

~~~
ryuuseijin
If you look further down in the thread you can see how someone asks whether he
saw any actual photos and his reply (which is what I posted).

[https://twitter.com/wothadei/status/1102570006330597381](https://twitter.com/wothadei/status/1102570006330597381)

~~~
jaclaz
Maybe he is talking of the (small) photo associated to the profiles?

Like in this picture (by another user on the same thread)?

[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D0v-eAzWoAEiacn.jpg:small](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D0v-eAzWoAEiacn.jpg:small)

But then what is the "ambient screensaver"?

